# Girl Scout Christmas Party ideas, HELP!



## robin4kids (Jan 20, 2004)

Well I need to ask, so I can feel like I am doing something. I am hosting a girl scout Christmas party at my house. There will be at least 10 girls between the ages of 7 and 10. I am in a panic. I used to be a teacher so i know that if these girls do not have something to do from the minute they enter my house they will be bouncing off the walls.

So far I have decided to do a simple sewing project with the kids. they will do this: http://ohsohappytogether.blogspot.co...d-ruffles.html
I will cut all the pieces a head of time. I think it will not take long to make a couple.

We will be having pizza and treats, but i thought I would save that till the end.

I need a coupe filler activities/games. Something original that the girls will love.
I thought about also putting an easy craft in bags, so that girls that got done sewing early could do That craft while others finished up. The girls who needed more time sewing could bring the other craft home.

This was a last minute party as the scout master could not do one. My dd was so upset that I offered to throw this party. I literally sent out the invite on Monday and now have 10 girls coming. I don't want it to be a flop, I I would prefer to over plan then have empty time blocks.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

If the girls are 7-10, I would let them cut their own gingerbread man shapes out, that way it'll take them longer to put them together. You could just cut out the eyes and whatnot ahead of time.

If it's a Christmas party, what about making gingerbread houses out of graham crackers? Or making pomanders would be good (whole cloves stuck into oranges. Use a clementine or tangerine if you don't want it to take as long.

Otherwise, I'd have some games (board games or otherwise) ready, I guess you have a child that age so you already have some appropriate ones? If not, Charades is fun and requires nothing on hand.


----------



## Oubliette8 (Apr 15, 2009)

One thing I always loved about scouts was learning about girls in other countries. Perhaps you could teach them about a Christmas tradition in a different country? They could do a traditional craft, or learn a song from there. They are still young enough that Santa Claus around the world might interest them (his different names, in some countries he doesn't use reindeer, but other animals, in some countries children put out shoes to be filled by him etc) There are numerous other fascinating Christmas traditions though. Then you might also be able to make a traditional Christmas treat.

I think a Christmas song or Game is a good idea. You could also maybe do a small gift exchange if the party isn't too soon? Maybe cap it at 5 dollars and do it grab-bag style (all gifts go in a bag, each child closes their eyes and pulls out a gift- if they get their own, they can re-draw)

What about bird seed pine cones? they're really messy, but appropriate for winter. Basically, you take a pine cone, tie a string to the top (long enough to use it hang it on a tree), cover the pine cone in peanut butter (spoons or butter knives work fine- as do fingers!) then roll it in bird seed. You can probably also find instructions for "bird seed ornaments" online. Basically, edible bird seed treats that look like ornaments to hang outside.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Rylie's Brownies party was yesterday, and the girls each brought a book (wrapped) as a Secret Santa kind of gift. The leader read them a story and every time a certain word was said, they had to pass the books . . . at the end, they got to keep whichever book they had. Seemed like a fun idea, if you can get the kids to bring a wrapped book (or if you have some gently used ones to wrap and give them).

They also put together a food basket for an elderly woman in the community . . . but I'm guessing you don't have time to do something like that. What about having them make cards for the residents at a local nursing home or similar place? Then you could drop them (the cards







) off to spread some holiday cheer?


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I used to be a Girl Scout leader. It sounds to me like what you need most is a SIMPLE activity for girls to start as they arrive. It needs to be something that does not take a lot of instruction or helping, that allows each girl to join soon after she arrives, and that will not be finished by the girls who arrived first and leave them at loose ends.

One idea is "Pass the Parcel". In advance, make the parcel: Put a small trinket on a sheet of paper and scrunch the paper around it to form a ball; put another trinket on the outside and scrunch a sheet of DIFFERENT paper around that; repeat until you have used up all your trinkets. To play the game, have girls sit in a circle and pass the parcel while you play music. Stop the music at a random time. Whoever is holding the parcel gets to unwrap one layer and keep the trinket. Then it's her turn to control the music; after the next girl wins a round, the first winner can join the circle again. You'll want to have at least 15 trinkets to increase the odds that everybody will get at least one. They can be small toys, tree ornaments, junk jewelry, pieces of candy, barrettes, etc. If you're like me and you save old gift wrap to use again, make the parcel out of the rattiest pieces of Christmas paper. If not, you could alternate red and green tissue paper. The papers need to be different so that each winner removes just one layer.


----------



## Troop Mom (Dec 11, 2013)

This is a super cute, fun, inexpensive game to play. It is Christmas tree relay. Teams race to decorate a team member like a tree with streamer.


----------

